# I clipped part of Nimir's neck today...



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Goodness, that pic with the tongue out is CLASSIC!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh wow- htat is a awesoem last pic  You gonna fully clip him?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

He is SUCH a silly boy. Always hiding things and unlatching things and making silly faces...haha. He is fun. That is a typical Nims face.

I think I am going to fully clip him...it will probably just take several days, though. Don't worry...he has plenty of blankets and a warm stall  I'll post pics of him fully clipped.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, the mottling is really what would be expected with his hair coloration. His skin is a uniform gray, but his hair, obviously, is not. After all, a fleabitten body-clipped still has speckles:










He does, honestly, look like he's still trying to completely gray out. Some Arabians especially gray very slowly. Here's a five-year-old showing the "salt and pepper" appearance of his darker coat:










And another:


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Guess we will just have to wait and see.....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I;m with bubba on this on. He has gotten noticeably lighter since you have had him. Ia m of this opinion that his dark stripes are just greying slower than the already greyed portion of his coat.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He is just amazing!!!!! The last photo is adorable.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

His stripes have always been a little lighter in winter for some odd reason...then come back even darker than before in the warmer months. Since horses can grey at any age we may all be in for a long wait...lol. And honestly the pics really don't show how dark he is in person. I don't think any pic will ever be able to fully capture it...


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

So cute!! That is a really cool color.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm no expert on brindles by any means, but he doesn't really look brindle to me. I always have seen brindles with more defined stripes, but he looks more like blotches. Are there different types of brindles or something?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

He is definitely brindle 

You can see several other threads about him and there are lots more pics in them. He has also been confirmed by Animal Genetics Inc.,ABEA,and BSEI.


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, his coloring is really awesome- I like brindles! The pic with his tongue out is something else


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Awwwwwww! I love that little guy!!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Awwwwwww! I love that little guy!!!



Me too The truth is I never would have bought him without his color,but I would have been missing out on a great horse. He has the best personality ever! Regardless of his color he is just a great horse


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

He's lovely! 

Do you know if he's chimeric(sp?) or one of the mutations that can be inherited?

He's way cool. You know you have a one-of-a-kind horse.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

He is the coolest looking horse I've ever seen!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

A sample was sent to UC Davis and they couldn't confirm or deny he was chimeric. They would have to test every hair on his body because just a few hairs or many could be the "other" horse. Fom the few hairs I sent in they didnt see two different sets of DNA.

Thanks Rachel1786- me too


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I think he might be keeping his stripes. It seems that every time Piaffe shows pictures the same topic of if he is keeping his brindle markings or not.


He looks adorable. Love his ears.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well either way, he is pretty cool looking right now!!!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I love him! He was posted on another forum I'm on a while back. I think you were trying to sell him, or it was the ad from his former owners. Maybe one day I'll be able to have a brindle  It'd be awesome!


----------

